
The Diamond Rio PMP300: Can this classic 18-year-old MP3 player still cut it? - smacktoward
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2016/10/diamond-rio-pmp300-mp3-player-today/
======
nanis
I clicked on this hoping to see a story about using the Rio player to house a
Pi Zero or something like that ... Maybe I should dig out my trusty
companion...

